# Urban Fowlboys



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, great taxidermy reference. Thanks!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, that chits' copyrighted, and he *does *get pisssed! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Dude, that chits' copyrighted, and he *does *get ****! :wink:


I'm only gonna *look* at em, I aint gonna sell em.... Maybe... :twisted:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Nice, Taxidermy reference, never thought of that but good point... Tex ya fix up one of these fellers yet??? Found'em in Dimple Dell a wanderin..._


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_This would also be a great mount...

Jordan River Fowlboy_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have "stuffed" a Pea Fowl before.  They make a beautiful mount. You need vaulted celings to hang one up though, that tail is a might long. :wink:

Those little quail are fun to mount. Here's piece I just finished up for a guy.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

can one be any more disrespectful to our vets by having an avatar with a bunch of aids transmitters simulating holding up a flag like at Iwo Jima? maybe this post is worded in poor taste but that avatar is also in poor tast.as a vet this could not be left alone, sorry to anyone other than the fruitcake that posted it that I may have offended.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Jonny Utah- InvaderZim's been an important cog in helping improve Utah's wildlife situation for years, particularly aviary wildlife like this post was about. As a veteran, I'm sure you understand the privilege we enjoy here with freedom of speech. I think Voltaire said it and Joseph Smith repeated the phrase (or something very similar): 
"I don't like your message, but I'd gladly die defending your right to express it."

And Qui, er...Jim, spectactular photos!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> can one be any more disrespectful to our vets by having an avatar with a bunch of aids transmitters simulating holding up a flag like at Iwo Jima?


Those soldiers who carried _our_ flag to the top of Mount Suribachi and the thousands who died on that island were part of a war that saved civilization from hateful and tyrannical regimes that wanted to destroy and subjugate us. If not for the enormous sacrifices made by those soldiers, we would be living in a world dominated by the Japanese Empire and the Nazis.

In that world your so-called "AIDS transmitters" would be driven underground or thrown into concentration camps. Fortunately, those soldiers, whom I respect enormously, won that war and our ideals of all people having equal and inalienable rights still survive.

If you dislike Zim's avatar and think that it's disrespectful, fine. Take it up with him. If you want to start publicly insulting entire groups of people by calling them offensive names, go somewhere else to do it.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> And Qui, er...Jim, spectactular photos!


Grazie BirdDogger!!!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pics 4 sure. I should not have worded things the way i did and zimmy is free to be as gay as he wants, our soldiers did give him that right. my only point is altering/ or using that particular photo that way in my mind is in poor taste. sorry again.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_I once knew a Jonny Utah once, quickest draw on a 270 ya ever seen..._


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

yes sir! might that be a busch light in your hands?


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Yer hands Pard, hey howabouts ya walk up the street and give me Uncle a boot in the arse fer me??? :lol: _


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I myself and a few other veterans on here have been offended by it! But Zim will always do what he wants, thats his right to freedom. But I agree it is a poor avatar.

I am fine with a pic of them having their freedom festivals and what not, but that pic is to much. What's next a pic of Jesus holding a rainbow flag?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Already been done... :roll: 

All you fine, distinguished veterans need to know one thing. Zimmy only does those things to get a rise out of people. Albeit in poor taste, he really is harmless.

I've known him for 6 years now. Hunted with him, partied with him, and even slept in the same room with him. :shock: One thing I can say about him with absolute certainty. Be it his clothing, food, music, cell phone pics, bathing habits, hair cuts, or his choice of avatars, NOBODY ever accused him of having good taste!

But I love the little red headed bastige. Always will. *\-\*


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

To be fairly honest that avatar has quite a meaning to me also, both on a subliminal and a literal level.

If I understand the original correctly it conveys a message of hope and conquest. A message, that amidst carnage and hate, good will survive. With such death and devastation around, the good and the free will ultimately conquer. You get the idea.

Well this translates perfectly to the current human rights movement. Amidst hate and prejudice (from dumb ******** that can’t see anything past their own nose) the truth and freedom will prevail. Good will win.

So from my perspective you are a bunch of hatefilled bigots that want nothing more than the suppression of goodness and love, and use your so called patriotism as a shield while you deal hate and fear to the good folks of the planet. You know, in the name of god and country and so forth… :roll: 

'Course that’s just the logical conclusion I came to... :mrgreen:

And dang-it TEX I have taste…aint you seen my fancy pants! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope, you aint modeled them for me yet!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell, I might as well put my two cents worth in about this Avatar thing. Raising of flags has always been a cymbal associated with battle and victory. This particular picture, although staged and not really a portrait of any real event, certainly falls right in there as one of the most thought provocing and emotional images of all time. A fine piece of war propaganda, it has become more than just a fist pump or guttural scream, it has become the very center piece of nationalistic memories for a generation of Americans. 
Maybe it is going a little to far to use this image, altered so another group of individuals identify with it as a source of pride and encouragement, and maybe it isn't. I personally believe this great image transcends any one group and its power should be open to any group that needs an up lift, a helping hand, a word of encouragement in a time of battle. 
Right now this great country is battling with itself. Not just a battle for personal "legal" freedom, but a battle of understanding and enlightenment. All people of our nation..low the world...must not just be free to simply live, but must be loved and understood by all others. 
Altering this image and using it for any other purpose other than the furtherance of love and understand is wrong. Allowing yourself to become entangled with hate and prejudiced simply because another group of human beings want to use it..is wrong!
Is it to simplistic to say, just live and let live?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim,

Thanks for being quick to judge, I just love my statis as being a ******* bigot! It just brings tears to me knowing that you know me all so well! In the mean time, I work closley with some gay people and I think you need to hurry and tell them about the true me. And that I am just pretending to like them and that it's all a front. Honestly, being quick to judge and grouping people falls more along the lines of being a bigot, then someone who say's they take offense to a picture.

As I said before, *I am all for people being proud of what they believe in*, and what they feel, and if that involves being attracted to the same sex then good on you.

Everyone has their own feeling's and idea's about the original picture. To me when I see it, I see it as a symbol of the 1% of american's who are willing to give up their life for freedom. I see it has a symbol of soldier's getting kicked around all day and still saying I am not going to let you get me down. I see it as a symbol of our great flag, "saying no matter what I am going to be there for you".

But when I look at the picture, what I don't see is a a free symbol for a group to use, I don't care if it's a gay group, white group, black group, hunting group or anything else group. I see it as a symbol of our soldier's heritage, and what our *SOLDIERS* had to go through for us to be free.
I have seen people leave and never come back, and when something I believe in get's mocked then I will voice my feelings about it. Even if that get's me classed as a bigot.

Zim, put all the gay stuff on here that you want, I don't care. But leave the soldier's out of it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Jim, you got any more quail pics you can post?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

it ain't illegal to be gay, i personally think its just in poor taste to use that particular picture. i agree with the firemans take on it. i ask this question though, whats the difference between you calling a guy a bigot or ******* and me calling one an aids transmitter other than i tried to apoligize several post ago, and i'm sure your probally a little more sensitive than i am considering how you roll?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

At-ease soldiers. If that picture can’t be used to show support for the most basic premises of the American Way of Life- equality for all and freedom to pursue happiness wherever it is found- than it isn’t worth the paper its printed on. It’s no affront to the American Military to recognize that when you fight for America, you fight for ALL Americans.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Hey Jim, you got any more quail pics you can post?


_You know I do... _


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_How about one of a heterosexual Dove with it's natural offspring...









_


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

The Aviater is very poor taste..... Caleb you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> _Yer hands Pard, hey howabouts ya walk up the street and give me Uncle a boot in the arse fer me??? :lol: _


Y is everyone thinking I am Jonny Utah?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonny Punta may be...


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Y is everyone thinking I am Jonny Utah?


Because ya look lik'em??? :shock:   :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, the ******* thing was a little much...don't hate the hater I guess... :wink:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> > Y is everyone thinking I am Jonny Utah?
> 
> 
> Because ya look lik'em??? :shock:   :lol:


Can't be me..... The Sorry sac of cow dung posts in the Fowl Forum! And you know how much i love Duck hunting! Just aboiut as much as Golf!!!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

screw golfers, whats wrong with wanting to shoot the birds off thier playground, and i dont care wether thier quail or geese. you ain't one of them cops that try and enforce watering rules are you? cause i'm watering any **** time i want until the golf courses follow the same watering schedule they give the public! golfers aint anything but doctors, lawyers, judges, cops, and yuppie scum anyway. remember, you cant be an outlaw if you dont break the law. Jonny Utah


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Alright Jonny Boy ya know more about me than I do you and I have a confession, I am not Jim Nasium and the only laws I have broke are one's that have been handled in a traffic court which are minimal at best... I don't bust peeps fer waterin their lawns, I just make sure the main pipes are installed properly, my moto is "Increase the Flow buy H20"... Outlaw is a term givin to me for bein a tough guy arse on forum's like this and being banned... Fellers I hunt with are the ones with accumulating rap sheets and I suspect yer one of'em... :shock:

Whats yer story???_


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

i've come close to doing time on more than one occasion,and i come and go as i please. Theres only a few things that matter, women, beer,and birds and it depends on the day which comes first. Age has mellowed me some, but i got a few good years left, in the field and the bars. later J-U


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> screw golfers, whats wrong with wanting to shoot the birds off thier playground, and i dont care wether thier quail or geese. you ain't one of them cops that try and enforce watering rules are you? cause i'm watering any **** time i want until the golf courses follow the same watering schedule they give the public! golfers aint anything but doctors, lawyers, judges, cops, and yuppie scum anyway. remember, you cant be an outlaw if you dont break the law. Jonny Utah


Outlaws only run Labs and the such.... I run BIRD DOGS! PERIOD! This Jim and his crew are a bunch of sissy's, and yes I am the long arm of the law!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

one more thing, i cant stand a ratt!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I run BIRD DOGS! PERIOD!


_Knock it off Kos, you don't run Lab's... You run them girlymen dawg's, one day you'll gain some respect from the Outlaws when ya step up to the big leagues and get yerself a Wirehair, it's not a Lab but a step in the right direction fer sure...

Wooohoo, seems like the old dayz!!!  _


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> > I run BIRD DOGS! PERIOD!
> 
> 
> _Knock it off Kos, you don't run Lab's... You run them girlymen dawg's, one day you'll gain some respect from the Outlaws when ya step up to the big leagues and get yerself a Wirehair, it's not a Lab but a step in the right direction fer sure...
> ...


Hate to say it but the old days are gone. 
But I have to agree with the girlymen dogs statement.  :wink:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

looks like i finally found a place where guys feelings aint so easyily hurt and the religous sect ddont make a cry to ban this rebel, right on fellas


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> looks like i finally found a place where guys feelings aint so easyily hurt and the religous sect ddont make a cry to ban this rebel, right on fellas


Ohh it won't be long til we get out tail feathers clipped here!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> > I run BIRD DOGS! PERIOD!
> 
> 
> _Knock it off Kos, you don't run Lab's... You run them girlymen dawg's, one day you'll gain some respect from the Outlaws when ya step up to the big leagues and get yerself a Wirehair, it's not a Lab but a step in the right direction fer sure...
> ...


Trained me fair share of them wire hair rugs with feet and teeth to know that I have the best in the West when I unleash a GSP! Ya got to be able to look them in the eye and not fear for your life! A GSP you cut loose and hold on for your life, a life of enjoyment with little heart ache!
What has been done to you? In the past I had thought I had you convinced and that you had saw the light.....

The Good Ol'Days!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_**** it!!! Now see don't go tellin anyone but I like all them Birddogs and have respect fer each breed and their styles of hunting (where's the fun in that???)... An inquiring mind came full circle and found the Lab is a **** good fit fer me... I wouldn't expect to convince you feller's that the Lab should werk fer u too, it's my style, like you have yer's, thats why I like ya, well that and that yer a birdhuntin maniac, and yer cooler is always stocked... Sheet, this has sure turned sappy..._


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Me love you to... In a none GAY way!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

heard they (gays) see hunting sage bombers in wyoming as a high risk trip after that one boy a few years ago got tied to a fence post and left for not. :shock:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> heard they (gays) see hunting sage bombers in wyoming as a high risk trip after that one boy a few years ago got tied to a fence post and left for not. :shock:


And you say my avitar was in bad taste?! You gotta be shiitttin me! Outlaw indeed; I hope they string ya up. :?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry zimmy,got caught in the moment and forgot not everyone posting on this thread was an outlaw


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

understood,i'll keep it to killing birds and critisizing pointing dogs since retrievers can do it all, just better


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Jonny Utah said:


> understood,i'll keep it to killing birds and critisizing pointing dogs since retrievers can do it all, just better


_Utah, Kos, fer some reason I can smell the bullsheet!!!_


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Jonny Utah said:
> 
> 
> > heard they (gays) see hunting sage bombers in wyoming as a high risk trip after that one boy a few years ago got tied to a fence post and left for not. :shock:
> ...


No, I was the one that said it! Yet you do nothing with it. Understanding some are born that way, but they all don't trash the flag as you have...... RED WHITE and BLUE!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Jonny Utah, with how many times you've said _sorry_ and come back with garbage like this... _sorry_ is not cutting it, not ringing true. You want to talk Upland Game? Go ahead. Knock yourself out, _I'll provide the sledgehammer!_ Hell, I'll even give you some punch and cookies shaped like little upland game! You want to talk hate crimes? *Go somewhere else!* There are plenty of websites that will cater to all the hate you've got for gays or anyone else for that matter. What a poor choice of words in getting _"caught up in the moment"._ *Enough already!!!*


SilverSmitty if you are going to pass your hammer around Y not start on this FLAG crap, I said FLAG crap..... Very offending to me, and many others but yet again you... Well run and hide.....
Ohh I understand your female... Don't worry you likely could take Zimmy, pull his hair!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

It's unreal to see the amount of respect that we have now a day's for our soldiers and vets.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> It's unreal to see the amount of respect that we have now a day's for our soldiers and vets.


Now watch what you say! Zimmy can mod you! Right now I know the phone lines are burning up and this forums mod room is just a singingnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> It's unreal to see the amount of respect that we have now a day's for our soldiers and vets.


Awe yes, the "respect for the military" card... (And that was very cool of you to play the "I know a gay" card...much a kin to "don't worry I'm not a racist, I know a black dude.")

Respect for what? Protecting our country, right? Giving their lives? What about killing pregnant marines, raping people in third world countries, tying people up naked and humiliating them, stealing from locals, you know...all that respectable stuff. TAK, you don't even want me to get started with COPS! Dishonest seems to be the norm in that local. Just because you're in law enforcement or the military does not gain you automatic respect from your countrymen. But of course I'm not a patriot if I don't support "fighting" for our freedom, right?

You fellas have got me all wrong. I am a patriot, more than most people know. And I love America. I think it's the greatest place on this fine earth. And most of all I believe in liberty and freedom for all. I am an American and I have the deepest respect for what our flag stands for.

But I don't just throw respect around like its nothing&#8230;no, it loses value that way. Respect is earned. And not just from fighting. There are many people that _fight _for your freedom of speech, your right to bear arms, and your right as an American to live a free life. And to be quite honest the threats to these freedoms are coming from within our own borders. Am I deeply thankful of the sacrifices our men and women in the armed forces have made? Absolutely. But they are not the only freedom fighters.

Again, you fellas just aint getting' it. That avatar supports freedom and the American way of life. *The point isn't the color of the flag&#8230;the point is in the quest for freedom*.

TAK, I have great deal of respect for you as a dog trainer. I've learned a great many things from watching you run pups, judge, and train. But you and your outlaw buddies have raised more than a few eyebrows, from more than a few of what should be your friends, for the silly antics you've pulled online. Along those lines you'all have lost a lot of respect from those who once felt pretty highly of you.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Caleb.. I value respect from people that I respect! All others I give a rats asss about...
Don't try and play this Gay rights flag as a ploy for freedom and whatever else you may think up... IT IS NOT! Go **********you can but don't disrespect my flag!

Caleb, really before, I have defended you, broke bread with you and even turned my head with all your talk about smoking Marijuana, but this flag thing not only disrespects what I believe in, but what I have been raised to respect and the very thing I want my boys to respect! And another thing, those who serve that flag do understand what them colors are... They are RED, WHITE and BLUE!

Say what you may about COPS, That really don't matter a hill of beans to me and really I don't think you can say anything I aint heard a million times already....

So many times I see you, you have some sort of off the wall thing going on... But this flag thing is disrespectfull.... Look you got your JOLT, your Attention, your HIGH! Now stop disrespecting my country's flag!

And I aint playing no Card... I take this very personal!!!!!


Edited by Al Hansen.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim,



> Again, you fellas just aint getting' it. That avatar supports freedom and the American way of life. The point isn't the color of the flag&#8230;the point in the quest for freedom.


And your not getting it either! It's not about the color of the flag. The original picture to me and many others does not represent the "American way of life". It represents the soldier's way of life. It's about the soldier's who did the fighting, it was soldier's who went through hell, not the public nay-sayers. It's about the 36 of the 40 soldiers in the original company who were killed or wounded during battle. It is about the 1% of the popluation who is willing to serve those who won't. That picture to vet's and others represent's what our fellow soldiers went through, and not what the "American way of life" went through.

Your more then welcome to think what you want about that picture, but your going to face strong opposition when you alter the original image. Your freedom fighter's are more then welcome to post their own battle pictures in their quest for "freedom", but I feel you can do it without mocking our soldiers.

Respect is a great thing Zim, it goes both way's. That being said I am starting to think that it's a shame that the Chukar Foundation has you as one of their spokesman. I use to respect you alot and even respected your way's and belief's. But when you just laugh at something that I hold dear, that respect just went out the window.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will just chime in and mention the big dealio a few months ago where it was requested that people not use racy women avitars, just a simple request that was followed by many; I will say that I too find the avitar offensive/disrespectful, much more than that of a racy woman avitar; there's my $0.02, take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't find it offensive, but I understand how it could be taken as such.Also remember, Offense is rarely given and often taken. To me, Zim's avatar represents a form of freedom, which in this light, is a very strong and poignant example. The other picture you refer to is just that, a different picture and both can exist without one detracting from another. Thanks for _contributing_ to our freedom.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to start out that I am a vet. And I do not know zim personaly, but from reading his posts over the years I have come to the conclusion that he is a pretty good guy. But I think that there are many other ways to fly a rainbow flag, other than depicting a WWII memorial.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Peace Brothaa's/Sistaa's..._


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

the point of all this is there is something that offends us all wether it is langauge, splittail in scampy cloths, religous comments, gay comments, or what some of us think is disrepectful pics to our vets. so as in getten rid of the women avatars, stopping the cussen, the best way to clear up some of this was to change avatars. i might not like a gay avatar, but if it aint like the one disrepecting our vets i could give a ratts ass if you want to announce your funny.any other time guys complain the mods would get er changed. us outlaws and patriots aint going to lay down on this one, just try to see which side of the CRP were seeing this one from. on another note,nothings illegal if ya don't get caught, but when you mention smoking a fattie boom battie in front of the POlice, yer playen with fire. thats how he makes his living, and ya should'nt put em in that posision. dont take that as me taken up for the law either. hope the mods see this as me trying to add some legitament points with this one


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The one thing that bothers me the most is the double standard here. It seems to be OK for one side to be as flamboyant and offensive as they can, yet they run and cry when the other side says anything in return. I am a vet, and find zim's avatar to be highly offensive. But I also fought for his right to offend me. I only wish that he would show a little restraint, and not try to be as offensive as he is. This outrageous behavior does nothing to help his cause. It is part of the problem. If you want to be accepted by society, show society a positive side. Don't try to offend them at every turn. It is like crying because the dog bit you after you tormented the hell out of it.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not going to take any sides here. Just some things to think about.

From the rules.....


> -No rude, combative, argumentative, abusive, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, off-topic, or sexually-oriented posts or posts that encourage or condone criminal activity. Disagreement and constructive criticism are fine.
> 
> -No posting of rants, insults, abusive language, personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior.
> 
> -Messages that are not pertinent to the topic - for example, messages about hunting posted in the fishing section. We will move these posts to the proper forum without notice.


I think everyone needs to get up early tomorrow, go fishing, scout for the big one, or train some dogs. Be sure to take some pictures to share with us. Then come back, take a deep breath and see if any of this really matters. Is any of this what this forum should be about???

--\O


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Zim, your Avatar does offend people, not all the people, but some of the people. We don't get to say what offends other people, we only get to continue offending or stop offending.

Zim, be the bigger man..take it down!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's why I say the answer is ....
cakes on the griddle. I got plenty of griddle, and plenty of batter. If you come over, bring syrup. We can eat pancakes and go fishin'. 

Thank God I'm a country boy!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

its almost ptarmigan season.get your bags packed and prepare to go the HIGH country


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Let me just say this, I served in two different combat tours ( Panama, Desert Storm) spent awhile in both places and I do not agree with the lifestyle led by Gays and Lesbians but the one thing that a veteran like myself hates to see is the lack of respect for our duties, I do not think Zim should remove his avatar, I think we as american veterans and soldiers gave alot so he should not have to, we do not have to agree with him and his beliefs but hell I am sure he does not believe in alot of our rights such as religion, and the way we live our lives, again I do not condone it or find it offensive, I just find it very disrespectful, to those who gave and others who GAVE ALL!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not saying take it down because he "has" to, but simply because it is offensive (offensive because some see it as disrespectful) to some. It is clear by reading these posts that it is offensive to quite a few..but here again, not all. I recall for example the battle over calling teams names like "Red Skins" and the such...didn't offend everyone but it did offend some...so it was right and good that it ended. We don't get to question peoples feelings, just accept them.
This is not a constitutional issue. Of course he has the "right" to use this Avatar. He has the "right" to offend all the people he wants, but somehow I don't think that is what Zim is about. 
Zim, once again...be the bigger man...take it down.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Since were way off the subject and we have the attention of a couple mod's, I have to ask ya, why ya let me back in??? Or didn't ya???

A couple rooster's not see'in eye to eye or are they???_


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

SilverSmitty said:


> Quill, always relish your photography skills/photos. Thanks for continuing to post them. Much appreciated.


_Grazie, it's a pleasure knowing that they are appreciated..._


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> its almost ptarmigan season.get your bags packed and prepare to go the HIGH country


Amen to that.


12 Volt Man said:


> I'm not going to take any sides here. Just some things to think about.
> 
> From the rules.....
> 
> ...


Volt I believe you are telling us to bite our tongues about zim's avatar, but we can not have girly avatars? Whats up with that?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

> Volt I believe you are telling us to bite our tongues about zim's avatar, but we can not have girly avatars? Whats up with that?


My comments were directed to everyone...... including Zim. I'm not big on political threads, or alternative lifestyle threads, or personal attacks on any members. There are plenty of other places on the internet for that kind of thing. I think we're above that here.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> > Volt I believe you are telling us to bite our tongues about zim's avatar, but we can not have girly avatars? Whats up with that?
> 
> 
> My comments were directed to everyone...... including Zim. I'm not big on political threads, or alternative lifestyle threads, or personal attacks on any members. There are plenty of other places on the internet for that kind of thing. I think we're above that here.


Then do something about it! Timeless times I have found many have to defend his sexuality... So be it wha he wants to do, more power to him, but to disrespect the flag? Rob you now seeing anything wrong with the way this thread has went? Is it not on one thing, yet nothing is done because it is a mods aviater?

He writes of the loss of respect from friends and others... Well what do you think he has done here? Y do you ask use to just ignore it, yet we ask for you and the other mods to take action and do something about it. No one is asking for a personal attack upon him, just that all are treated as he is. He wants the attention, he got it now be done with it. Class up the place! No one really cares if he wants to fly the rainbow flag, just not on that pole and not with them shirtless men! It is a symbol of victory, a symoble of freedom the very freedom that gives him the right to have his flag in his aviater, but not on that pole and not in that context!!!!

Mods... TAKE NOTICE! if you can not see were the problem lies, go ahead and pull of them there blinders and read the remarks here!!!

Look Caleb... What attention are ya getting now! Wow you must be proud of yourself!!!! OOOW look at me!!! OOOW look at me!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

> TAK, I have great deal of respect for you as a dog trainer. I've learned a great many things from watching you run pups, judge, and train. But you and your outlaw buddies have raised more than a few eyebrows, from more than a few of what should be your friends, for the silly antics you've pulled online. Along those lines you'all have lost a lot of respect from those who once felt pretty highly of you.


Don't see how this has to do with any of the so called OUTLAWS???? Call it as you wish, but I think you are making some real good head way here of "Class Act of the Forums"
All eyes are on ya now! What ya going to do next!!!!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> > Volt I believe you are telling us to bite our tongues about zim's avatar, but we can not have girly avatars? Whats up with that?
> 
> 
> My comments were directed to everyone...... including Zim. I'm not big on political threads, or alternative lifestyle threads, or personal attacks on any members. There are plenty of other places on the internet for that kind of thing. I think we're above that here.


[exclamation:3mjz9omv][/exclamation:3mjz9omv]Picking up on what 12 Volt said, these sort of off-topic discussions are fine and they make the place interesting, but this is a hunting and fishing forum. Debating politics and lifestyles and whatever else is just fine, but those sorts of things are side issues to what this forum is about. I'm not inclined to let them disrupt this place to the point where they start interfering with the real purpose of this forum.

That being the case, I'm going to impose a compromise:

Zim, please swap the Iwo Jima rainbow flag avatar for something less controversial. Jonny Utah, another post that even hints at gay bashing will be your last. Utfireman, thanks for changing your avatar, but I hope that middle finger salute never finds it's way back. Quill, great photos and you're welcome here, but if you start up the kind of crap that happened on Rob's Bird Dog forum, you'll be gone in a heartbeat. TAK, just mellow out. And if there's somebody I've missed, consider yourself warned too.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_It's a new day..._









_I drank way too much durin this last Season, maybe someone could explain to me what ever happened over at the UBD site someday...It seemed to be a pissin match of sorts... Warning: This is not intended to be used as an excuse :| _


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok Quill it is time to change back the name I have never really liked Jim Nasium, for some reason it just does not sit good with me, and even the higher ups recognize it is you Quill, so Zim take it down and Quill you as well, but just do not stop posting them fine arse pics!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

so i wasnt the only one that got handed the death sentence on that ubd forum? todays line is "birds of a feather flock together"


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Ok Quill it is time to change back the name I have never really liked Jim Nasium, for some reason it just does not sit good with me, and even the higher ups recognize it is you Quill


_I agree 100%, I had to pull some tricky maneuvers too get back in as I thought there would be no way in he!! they let me in as Quill Gordon.... Back in High School I used to attend PE class in the Gymnasium, I don't much care fer it either... What do I have to do???_


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Jonny Utah said:


> so i wasnt the only one that got handed the death sentence on that ubd forum? todays line is "birds of a feather flock together"


_Ok Jonny come clean, who are you??? As far as I know there are only two feller's that got the boot from the UBD forum... So fer me it's purdy **** easy...

BTW How's me uncle??? He never writes..._


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> [quote="Jonny Utah":2d1isq9b]so i wasnt the only one that got handed the death sentence on that ubd forum? todays line is "birds of a feather flock together"


_Ok Jonny come clean, who are you??? As far as I know there are only two feller's that got the boot from the UBD forum... So fer me it's purdy **** easy...

BTW How's me uncle??? He never writes..._[/quote:2d1isq9b]

Buddy I know that you think it is me... I am not this guy! Kinda like his style and what he stands for right up to the Duck hunting! Are you serious how could you think for a minute that this could be me... TAK and Ducks don't mix! They eat Poop!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_I have me reasons Compadre... Ducks??? It's a whole other world... Insane in a way but can be addicting... I do prefer the Uplands though... I personally think Jonny was tryin to throw us with the Duck's... _


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Tell ya... Ya can't trust a man that will let the likes of a Duck cross his lips!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

The Aviater still shows.... Fair notice EyE-Za Gainen some Speed with this!!! U mods are looking purdy Weak......

Zim, Sware to God I will hold you down and Cut Ur hair off!!!!!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Kos, maybe we should put up girly avatars until zim's avatar is gone. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What.....no avatar Zim..???

That's horsecrap !! :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> The Aviater still shows.... Fair notice EyE-Za Gainen some Speed with this!!! U mods are looking purdy Weak......
> 
> Zim, Sware to God I will hold you down and Cut Ur hair off!!!!!


 :roll: Put down the bottle of Old Crow and step away from the computer.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > The Aviater still shows.... Fair notice EyE-Za Gainen some Speed with this!!! U mods are looking purdy Weak......
> ...


What is Old Crow...... :?:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> Hey Kos, maybe we should put up girly avatars until zim's avatar is gone. :shock:


Matter of fact I had one of Zim himself! Just glad he took his down, but I may still hold him down and cut that hair of his..... Been threatnen to do it for some time!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> tumblingwings said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Kos, maybe we should put up girly avatars until zim's avatar is gone. :shock:
> ...


I could bring the sheers. :shock:  :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > tumblingwings said:
> ...


Count me in! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You may be taking on more then you can handle. Do you three think your funny. With your comments of late your not. Going after a member of this forum is not appreciated. Mod or not it doesnt matter. You "boys" would do well to let it rest. It's getting old. Zim stepped up to the plate and did the right thing, now it's time for you three to let it go. I'm locking this down. It is done.


----------

